# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  نمونه کار مالتی مدیا

## amirhossein.h

سلام دوستان عزیز

من خیلی دنبال نمونه کار های فلش بودم و تا دلتون بخواد کار وب سایت پیدا کردم ولی چیزی از مالتی مدیا تو اونا نبود


ممنون می شم اگه کسی نمونه ای داره برام بزاره  :قلب:

----------


## #aliyari_C

سلام

اين هم دمو ....دو نمونه كار

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYhvg3IPyRI

نمونه كار  مالتي مديا - چند رسانه اي موسسه طلوع بي نشان ها

----------


## amirhossein.h

داداش این پست حدودا مال یک سال پیشه...
بیخیال...

بعدشم من گفتم نمونه کار نه دمو که فیلم نشون می ده
می خوای تبلیغات کنی راه های دیگه ای ام هست!

----------

